# Cap Badge - Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada



## soldiersson (17 Jul 2007)

My Father served in WWII in Europe with QOCH and is looking for a cap badge.  Could anybody here point me in a direction where I might acquire one?  Thanks.

Regards, Marshall


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jul 2007)

Hi Marshal,

I use eBay quite a bit, and find great items at a good price.

Here is a badge made from the 1925 pattern, which may be close to what he wore;\


http://cgi.ebay.ca/QUEENS-OWN-CAMERON-HIGHLANDERS-OF-CANADA-CAP-BADGE_W0QQitemZ200114669876QQihZ010QQcategoryZ4075QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

good luck,

dileas

tess


----------



## soldiersson (18 Jul 2007)

Mr. Regulator.

Thanks for the suggestion.  I did find a couple of them on ebay.  I will have to check with Dad to see which one he had.

Regards, Marshall


----------

